# Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey?



## Snow

Hi

I am looking for a support group around central NJ. I am hoping someone can direct me to one. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## istj

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

Hello, I am also interested in a support group for Central, NJ.


----------



## Speak Easy

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

I, too, am interested in a support group. What county are you guys from?


----------



## Speak Easy

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

I'm in in Morris, by the way...


----------



## Rob

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

OMG!!! Lets do it!!!
It would be GREAT. I justed posted a thread about this so Im thrilled to see people who are actually interested.
Im from the Monmouth County Area but Ill travel a bit to accomodate others. PLEASE lets do this.

pm me with your aim/msn screen names and Ill set up a group chat so we can get things going here. something like this would help us improve HEAPS.
and id have no problem organizing everything and finding places to meet.
get back to me asap.


----------



## Speak Easy

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

I think it might be a good idea, but I think we should find more people.


----------



## Rob

ok this is a joke, NJ is the MOST densly populated state in the country and all we can find is **4** people interested in a group.

there has to be a better way to find people.
bump for suggestions/ideas etc


----------



## Kitten

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

I'd be interested in a group, if you're still doing it! I'm from Middlesex County.


----------



## Tungsten

*re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*

Someone started a shyness/social anxiety group for central NJ on meetup.com. I attended the first meeting a couple weeks ago and it went pretty well though there were just 3 of us there. It's basically just a casual group to chat with others who deal with social anxiety.

If anyone is interested you can go to http://shyness.meetup.com/166/ for more info. The next meeting is scheduled for March 24th in Warren.


----------



## ellieboo68

hi i am in toms river nj. i have been looking for a support group help!!!!!!


----------



## TDianna

I am also in Toms River. Maybe we can get a few people together one night and chat.

-Tony


----------



## AJMcFly

*Re: re: Anyone know of a support group around Central New Jersey*



Tungsten said:


> Someone started a shyness/social anxiety group for central NJ on meetup.com. I attended the first meeting a couple weeks ago and it went pretty well though there were just 3 of us there. It's basically just a casual group to chat with others who deal with social anxiety.
> 
> If anyone is interested you can go to http://shyness.meetup.com/166/ for more info. The next meeting is scheduled for March 24th in Warren.


I'm kind of curious about the meetup group. It says since the first one there have been 13 more. How many people attended? What was talked about? How many males/females? Sorry, but I have to overanalyze these things!! ops


----------



## enritt

Please show more interest people! I see all these threads on NJ groups 
But they just die out and are months/years old!

I'm in North Jersey in Essex, let's do this!


----------



## NooNee

Did you guys ever manage to put a group together? Count me in if you do. I'm in Warren/bordering Morris county.


----------



## mistermet

wish i could be involved! i'm from Central Jersey as well, but am at school right now and therefore, not in the area.


----------



## Halcyon Daze

Central Jersey here. I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## italgirl

*central Jersey here too..Hi all!*

Please let me know if there's a support group in the Monmouth county area but then again I'd be willing to travel also.
I'm in my 50's by the way.
Thanks all and I'm looking forward to hearing from some of you. I'm new here.


----------



## Delacroix

Anyone else from Hunterdon County?


----------



## damfino

I'm one county over (Morris County). Any other central NewJersey SA'ers out there?


----------



## toaster ovens

I'm in Somerset County.


----------



## Hippo

I used to live in Trenton!


----------



## analidia10

*group*

Hi I am from north brunswick and want to attend a group. Email me at [email protected] I am really interested!!


----------



## mischaapop

*Free Dessert at AMC Dine-In Theatres!*

Hey New Jerseyites! Use this coupon to get a FREE dessert at AMC Dine-In Theatres when you buy an entrée! Offer valid at AMC Essex Green, AMC Bridgewater Commons 7, and AMC Menlo Park 12.


----------



## ak2218

Im interested! Im right on the jersey shore, message me if anyone wants to arrange something!


----------

